Can't we engineer gold yet? - youlweb
======
Finnucane
We can. It just requires a reactor or cyclotron, some other heavy metal, and a
lot of energy.

------
thagerty
If it required what we thought it would require, it would be dome already.

------
aurizon
Of course we can engineer gold, but it is very very expensive

